# Questions about driving back to SoCal from PCD



## vernonpat (Jun 20, 2007)

I searched but did not find discussions on driiving back home from PCD.

I am thinking about doing a PCD for an X5d in March, but would like to find out from others who have done similar trips from Spartanburg to LA what it's like to drive the 2,200+ miles home.

Can those of you that have done it share some highlights (and lowlights) of your trips, as well the general routes taken?

Google is saying take the I-40 all the way back until I hit Barstow and turn to I-15. Is that the best route or is there more interesting ways to come home?


Thanks.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

I drove from SC to San Francisco several years ago. We took the I-40 route out to CA (stopped by the Petrified Forest and Grand Canyon), and took I-80/70 back, going to Great Salt Flats,Yellowstone , Denver and St. Louis. Another scenic road is the Natchez Trace, which runs from Nashville, Tn to Natchez, Mississippi. Some people will say to drive the tail of the dragon, but personally I don't think it would be that much fun in an X5.
If you have access to old Roundels, look for an article by Tom Mosteller who drove east to west about 2-3 years ago. It'll be a great trip no matter which way you go. Good Luck !


----------

